
  Tragedy Of The Social Gaming Commons: A Blueprint For Change  - dwynings
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/11/03/tragedy-of-the-social-gaming-commons-a-blueprint-for-change/
======
mohitk
Rampell is correct in calling for some sort of regulation and its just a
matter of time before someone steps up to the plate. Just like any other
profession, this needs to be regulated as well. Internet has to become a
completely legitimate source for all advertisers and consumers in the long
run.

